

Entrepreneur First Demo Day - kixa
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/19/entrepreneur-first-hatches-latest-startups-partners-with-media-power-players/

======
BadCookie
I'm a little disappointed that this story didn't get more attention. The
companies are interesting, and so is the concept of this accelerator (or pre-
accelerator, whatever you want to call it). The opportunity to connect with
other would-be technical entrepreneurs in an environment outside of college
seems extremely useful. Not everyone can (or did) meet their future
cofounder(s) in a CS undergraduate program.

------
solve
Really disliking the word "pre-accelerator". Right up there with saying
"mentors" instead of helpful peers.

Not sure why these words are chosen where there's an implied hierarchy of one
being better, one being worse. One more advanced, one less advanced.

Back on topic- companies look nice though. In, fact I like everything about
this, except that name.

